# Contador Desencente que envie Señal al puerto Paralelo



## S3gundo (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola amigo espero que alguien me pueda ayudar , tengo que hacer un proyecto para una la clase en la escuela, pero quisiera que alguien  me orientara.....quiero hacer un monedero como los de las maquinas de refrescos pero que en luegar de poner el precio me acumule una cantidad de tiempo y despues empiece una cuenta regresiva y al llegar a cero envie una señal al puero paralelo , esto lo quiero hacer pk tengo que hacer un proyecto de algunvproducto y decici hacer una maquina para automatizar las salas de cibercafes, haciendo un monedero que al ingresar cienta cantidad de dinero me de X`s tiempo y al terminar el tiempo se envie una señal al puerto paralelo y asi mediante Vb bloquear el teclado y el mouse , si alguien me pudiera orientar se lo agradeceria mucho 
de antemano muchas gracias a toda la comunidad


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 6, 2007)

muy buena idea amigo !


pero lo que si tienes que hacer es trabajar no solamente en el hardware de tu proyecto sino tambien en el software, pues èste es quien te bloqueara el software del PC para que no siga trbajando en el internet.

tu proyecto se divide en dos:

HARDWARE: osea todo el sistema electronico que tienes que diseñar, fabricar y montar para que lea las distintas denominaciones de monedas de tu pais, incluyendo circuitos o dispositivos detectores de monedas falsas. cuando ya tengas listo esto, tienes que ahora pasar a la etapa de fabricar como hacer para que se sumen los valores de las monedas respectivamente, y por ultimo el circuito que se une al computador(es), por el puerto paralelo


software: aquel que se va a encargar de detectar ese corte o ese nivel de voltaje que te avisa cuando interrumpir el servicio de internet por el puerto paralelo y por determinado pin de ese puerto.

AUNQUE !!!, hay varios problemitas que no me suenan al hacerlo de esta manera, pero .........bueno asi lo necesitas !!! ok.

siguenos contando y te vamos ayudando.

que lenguaje piensas usar para esto ???


----------



## S3gundo (Abr 12, 2007)

hola  perdon por tardar tanto pera responder pero estaba de vacaciones, te comento que pienso hacerlo con visual basic  y pues si  han surgido algunos problemas al tratar de armar el diseño del software y el hadware pero sigo intentando, en lo que me puedas ayudar te lo agradesco mas tarde tratare de subir el diagrama de flujo del programa para que se te des una idea de mas o menso por donde va la idea del proyecto  desde ya muchas gracias  por atender mis dudas


----------



## Johnniiz (Jun 13, 2011)

Viejo Necesito Q Me Ayuden Lo Mas Pronto Posible... Para La Universidad Me Toca Diseñar Un COntador De Objetos y Este Debe Estar conectado al pc Mediante el puerto paralelo pero noce como realizar la rutina del puerto en VisualBasic... Para ser mas explicito al puerto va conectado la salida de una compuerta AND encargada de generar el pulso de conteo lo q quiero en visualbasic es q reconozca el puerto y muestre el conteo cada vez q haya un pulso.. Por Fa Ayudenme


----------

